# I need a new thumb



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I was practicing in the baseball field 6oz. using Avet reel and a mono line...My thumb is all burnt out..Each time I was slowing down the reel I was buring my thumb. I poured some water on the spool but it did not work out either..Any suggestion? Any invention out there?


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Mag it !

Or try to touch the side of the spool only rather then the line itself.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah nah said:


> Mag it !
> 
> Or try to touch the side of the spool only rather then the line itself.


It is magged and please don't ask me to add another magnet.  ...The spool on the avets does can't be slow down from the sides like other reels..There must be another way to protect the thumb from burning...


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

I was checkiing out some videos on youtube. this might be the answer that you are looking for. cut and paste this into your browser. hope it works for ya.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMYujBb2yOc&feature=related


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to do that too. I found that if I just keep my thumb off the spool until the last second that doesn't happen. If the spool starts to fluff up during the cast I just every so gently set my thumb on the fluff area until it's back under control. Then I take my thumb away. My first few outings I had burnt skin and blisters though. Good luck


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Is the burn at the begining of cast or the end?

Tommy


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

In the middle of the cast I get a fluff, I try to slow it down it and here it goes. I want to mention I don't have any problem with the Penn 525 MAG or the Saltiga Surf (one magnet), both are loaded with braid. The only problem I have is with the Avet loaded with mono. I can't figure it out. It getting worse when I lose a sight of the lsinker because of the sun and I apply more pressure to avoid over run of the spool when the sinker is landing...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Your problem is spool speed control. 

You need either...

More mag, more brakes (blocks), thicker oil or lower line level. More end tension works on spools with bearings in the endcaps.

Possibly a combination of two or more.

You have to get the speed under control. Better to over control (slow the reel down) then work back toward more speed until you find the fluff point.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, very helpful...At night, I think I need to have my thumb on the spool to feel the landing, how do I avoid burning? Isd there a differenece between braid and mono to the impact of heat?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

clueless said:


> Thanks, very helpful...At night, I think I need to have my thumb on the spool to feel the landing, how do I avoid burning? Isd there a differenece between braid and mono to the impact of heat?


You could where a thumb protector (inner tube, piece of glove,etc) to protect the bare skin and give you a better grip for powering into the cast. Thumbing the avet is not the answer to getting rid of mid flight fluff. Either slow it down or remove some line--- a lot of mid flight fluff can be due to the spool being loaded too full with line-- get rid of the mid flight fluff and only apply the thumb at touchdown-- this can be tricky if you can't see the sinker or when night fishing-- takes a lot of experience and even then nothing is guaranteed.

Rapily moving mono heats up quickly when friction occurs-- such as contact with skin on the thumb-- it can burn both the mono and your skin quite easily.

I usually slow my reels down (more mags) as it gets dark in the evening-- with a good rod you can feel the landing transmitted thru the tip and have your thumb ready to stop the spool the instant you feel that landing occur.

You can expect slightly less distance in the evening if you add more mags for brake control, but that is the answer to keep from picking out birds nest in the dark.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

clueless said:


> In the middle of the cast I get a fluff, I try to slow it down it and here it goes. I want to mention I don't have any problem with the Penn 525 MAG or the Saltiga Surf (one magnet), both are loaded with braid. The only problem I have is with the Avet loaded with mono. I can't figure it out. It getting worse when I lose a sight of the lsinker because of the sun and I apply more pressure to avoid over run of the spool when the sinker is landing...


Don't think braid gets as hot as mono seems to stay wetter for a longer period when you'r fishing.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Mark G said:


> You could where a thumb protector (inner tube, piece of glove,etc) to protect the bare skin and give you a better grip for powering into the cast. Thumbing the avet is not the answer to getting rid of mid flight fluff. Either slow it down or remove some line--- a lot of mid flight fluff can be due to the spool being loaded too full with line-- get rid of the mid flight fluff and only apply the thumb at touchdown-- this can be tricky if you can't see the sinker or when night fishing-- takes a lot of experience and even then nothing is guaranteed.
> 
> Rapily moving mono heats up quickly when friction occurs-- such as contact with skin on the thumb-- it can burn both the mono and your skin quite easily.
> 
> ...


The combination of additional mag and a slight tension control solved the pluff problem. I still need a new thumb from yesterday practice...Thanks


----------



## fish33 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have just finished servicing my Avet SX ready for summer fishing, I agree with mark g, you are better of with more mag, the reel is safer and you dont loose distance, once you are thumbing the reel you are loosing distance.
Here is some video i shot while testing the reel after its service. The balls are 175 grams and 125 grams and the avet will cast them into a strong headwind, but also gets good distance with the wind. With no wind the 175 gram ball is hitting just over 450 feet. The SX has 4, 6mm x 1.5 mm static mags. The rod in the video is a Century TT sport.
http://www.youtube.com/user/fish33cast#p/a/u/2/lWrHt2qD90s
Gary


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fish33 said:


> I have just finished servicing my Avet SX ready for summer fishing, I agree with mark g, you are better of with more mag, the reel is safer and you dont loose distance, once you are thumbing the reel you are loosing distance.
> Here is some video i shot while testing the reel after its service. The balls are 175 grams and 125 grams and the avet will cast them into a strong headwind, but also gets good distance with the wind. With no wind the 175 gram ball is hitting just over 450 feet. The SX has 4, 6mm x 1.5 mm static mags. The rod in the video is a Century TT sport.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/fish33cast#p/a/u/2/lWrHt2qD90s
> Gary


Very nice control over the SX Gary. Could you provide a pic or 2 of the static mag install..


----------



## fish33 (Jul 2, 2009)

I magged the SX the same way as most guys static mag the the SX. Epoxy a couple of zinc plated shims inside the frame, cleaned out the bearing to run fast, then added mag to make the reel safe with the line diameter, cast weight and bait I mainly use with the SX. The mags are arrangement is 4 magnets, 5mm by 1.5mm set as N S N S.
Gary
.
.
.
http://www.youtube.com/user/fish33cast


----------



## dres79 (Sep 10, 2010)

i use Reel Magic spray and havent felt that pain in a while. you can find it at walmart. also try the thumb guards. ( i didnt like those)


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*thumbs*

ouch!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> ouch!


Is that what happened this weekend?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

that was in the second round lol


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

i second a thumb guard or however many i am down the line of seconding this option! lol


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> that was in the second round lol


Don't feel too bad-- I think Wayne managed to duplicate your thumb burn on Sunday--- so you're not alone --- OUCH !!

I can't believe you kept going after that-- I'd a prolly been sitting out after that one....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya, Wayne had a GOOOOOOD one Sunday. LOL

Robert


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> Ya, Wayne had a GOOOOOOD one Sunday. LOL
> 
> Robert



Where is the video?????????????


Carlos


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

this one is knobby magged and works good on a 13 ft CTS 3-6OZ

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/Blue Reel/?action=view&current=P1010074.jpg

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/Blue Reel/?action=view&current=P1010075.jpg


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Hooked Up said:


> ouch!


I have done that before and it hurts like a sumbeach. I do a wrap of vulcanizing tape around my thumb when I cast now. It is stretchy enough that I can take it off after a cast.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

clueless said:


> I was practicing in the baseball field 6oz. using Avet reel and a mono line...My thumb is all burnt out..Each time I was slowing down the reel I was buring my thumb. I poured some water on the spool but it did not work out either..Any suggestion? Any invention out there?


Man oh Man. I just bought my first conventional (e.g. Penn 525 Mag). I'm kissing my thumb goodby.....

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

This might help you guys? i come up with this a month ago and it really helps. it is rubber and flips down into the palm when you dont need it


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Kingfish258 said:


> This might help you guys? i come up with this a month ago and it really helps. it is rubber and flips down into the palm when you dont need it


looks interesting


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Kingfish258 said:


> This might help you guys? i come up with this a month ago and it really helps. it is rubber and flips down into the palm when you dont need it


Have you used it much ? -- maybe it's just the pic, but looks like it would not pull away from the reel as you lift your thumb up to release the spool-- but yes--- interesting.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

it does not pull up, but it helps me for fluffing! I also dont cast far like yall do, i am just fishing


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Kingfish258 said:


> it does not pull up, but it helps me for fluffing! I also dont cast far like yall do, i am just fishing


I guess if someone wanted they could glue a thin strip of the material into an upside down u-shape near the top-- kind of like a sandal for your thumb. 

It wouldn't flip out of the way quite as easy, however.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

My thumb is almost good as new...I will stick with the used one....


----------

